# Kali Invader - TLD Stage - Fox Proframe (Comparison Pictures)



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I think I'm going to get the Invader.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I have to check one out in person but I like the Invader too.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Going to look at one myself. 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

So I'm thinking of picking up either the IXS Trigger Full Face or the Kali Invader.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

It’s been raining so I don’t have any time with the invader yet. It’s the lightest of the three and definitely the most ventilated. Quality doesn’t seem quite as good as the Stage, but it isn’t nearly as expensive.

I had an issue with the Velcro for the rear pad coming unglued from the Kali . I emailed Kali and they are working on resolving the problem. I just added some 3M Velcro I already had, so it’s not a big deal for me.

One issue some might have with the Kali is that there are 3 sizes of rear and cheek pads, but only one thickness of top liner. If you have a small head, it might be difficult to get a good fit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

The Kali is definitely more of a trail helmet. It’s got a super strong chin bar but the upper is so ventilated it works more like a regular trail helmet. 

As far as rough around the edges. Yea thats Kali they are an engineering company not a design company.


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

trail-blazer said:


> Where are you finding it for sale? I've checked the usual online stores in the US but not listed anywhere.
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger on a Stage but would like to check the Invader out first if I can find one.


Kali sells directly from their website. A couple places sell their stuff online but not everything.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

OK, thanks. Unfortunately, no free shipping and pay return shipping if it doesn't fit. Could potentially be out of pocket $35 for the privilege.

Hopefully an Amazon seller will list it soon.


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

@coke, any photos of the inside? I'd like to see the liners. From the marketing photos you can only see the back liner and cheek pads. Just wondering what the top and brow liner is like and where the LDL gizmos are located.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I had an 18 mile ride with it today. It's not uncomfortable but it's not as comfortable as the stage. It was too cold to test the cooling but I did notice air moving around my head. It's a little more difficult to drink from a bottle but still doable.

Overall it's a nice helmet and I mostly forgot about it half way through the ride. I have a 45 mile xc race coming up and I plan on using the Kali.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

coke said:


> I had an 18 mile ride with it today. It's not uncomfortable but it's not as comfortable as the stage. It was too cold to test the cooling but I did notice air moving around my head. It's a little more difficult to drink from a bottle but still doable.
> 
> Overall it's a nice helmet and I mostly forgot about it half way through the ride. I have a 45 mile xc race coming up and I plan on using the Kali.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the photos. It looks pretty sparse as far as the head and brow liner goes. I had helmets in the past with little to no padding around the top and didn't get on with them that well. I think I'll just go with the Stage, especially as you said it felt more comfortable.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ yeah. I would have to try one on before committing to it. Most helmets just don't fit the shape of my noggin very well. If it's not perfect, I get hot spots and irritation. I have to try on a quite few different brands and even models within a brand to find ones that fit well. The TLD A1 I got a few months ago is one that fits me very well.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

I was able to test the Kali yesterday in some relatively warm weather. The high was around 79 which is unusually warm for early February and I’m not acclimated to heat at the moment.

The trail was loose and technical, so we were never moving fast enough for much airflow. This type of riding is where full face helmets usually get hot. The Kali did really well and the extra ventilation worked as I had hoped.

My primary complaint is there isn’t enough padding on the liner. Initially it caused an issue with fit. Yesterday I noticed it does poorly at soaking up sweat. I used to wear halo sweatbands but have done away with them since using the stage. Due to the lack of material, I’ll have to start using a halo again with the Kali. As soon as I started sweating yesterday, sweat dripped on my glasses which is something that hasn’t been much of a problem with the Stage.


----------



## trail-blazer (Mar 30, 2010)

coke said:


> I was able to test the Kali yesterday in some relatively warm weather. The high was around 79 which is unusually warm for early February and I'm not acclimated to heat at the moment.
> 
> The trail was loose and technical, so we were never moving fast enough for much airflow. This type of riding is where full face helmets usually get hot. The Kali did really well and the extra ventilation worked as I had hoped.
> 
> *My primary complaint is there isn't enough padding on the liner*. Initially it caused an issue with fit. Yesterday I noticed it does poorly at soaking up sweat. I used to wear halo sweatbands but have done away with them since using the stage. Due to the lack of material, I'll have to start using a halo again with the Kali. As soon as I started sweating yesterday, sweat dripped on my glasses which is something that hasn't been much of a problem with the Stage.


That was my first thought when I saw the photos. Here in the SE with high humidy with high temps, good sweat management is essential so it's disappointing to hear that it doesn't do that well. It's a shame they went so light on the padding.


----------



## gratefulron (Sep 20, 2016)

i have the Fox but it gave me a hotspot on my forehead (a friend of mine had the same issue). Bought a TLD stage and it fits very nicely, even got to test it and TLD's replacement policy in an otb crash last fall. I have been interested in the Invader since i first read about it but would want to see and try it in person after some of the comments here about the lack of noggin padding. I do like my Kali strikes kneepads but bought them a little big unfortunately so have been using G-forms lately (planning on going back to properly sized strikes soon). Kali seems to make a good product.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, my helmet arrived with the rear pad set down low just like the OP's. In this position the blue nubbins directly contact the back of my head and cause a pressure point.









However, if I move the rear pad up one level it covers the blue nubbins, similarly to how the other pads cover the blue nubbins. I wonder of the intent was to cover the nubbins?


----------



## Berminator (Feb 5, 2020)

Did your Invader box have the different sizings dimensions vs what is advertised on their website? This first batch just seems rushed or something. The velcro connection system is really inadequate compared to the competition.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Berminator said:


> Did your Invader box have the different sizings dimensions vs what is advertised on their website? This first batch just seems rushed or something. The velcro connection system is really inadequate compared to the competition.


My box says L-XXL (60cm-64cm).

Yeah, the Velcro on mine was not executed well. Holding the helmet in hand it just feels a step down in quality from the Fox and Stage. Not super excited about my purchase.

My visor is a bit warped, and it looking at the first pic it seems as if the OP's is also.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

Got mine and it is exactly what I was hoping it would be. 

I’ve been using a Proframe for the past two years and it has been a fantastic helmet. Summers are hot and Ive been looking for something with a little more airflow. I don’t use it for “park”, just incredibly techie and rocky trails. 

My first outing was 27C (80F) and what felt like 100% humidity. The Invader was great, I could literally feel the air blowing across my hair. Visibility was similar to the Proframe. 

At first I wasn’t convinced the two sizes was a good idea, but the helmet fits as well as my Proframe. I did put another bit of liner ( left over from my Fox Proframe) on one of the bare bits Inside the helmet. Kali really does need more padding inside. 

I had no issue with sweat etc. Very similar to the Proframe. 

the Kali is smaller and more compact than the Proframe. It clearly has more airflow. Lots more. I like the face opening better too.

a bunch of pics here.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

Damn this site is such nonsense with photos. You would think this would be solved by now


----------



## anavot (Jun 7, 2006)

*Another thing to keep in mind -*

Kali has real crash replacement, TLD only give you 30% discount for buying on their website only (which is usually still more than deal you can find on the web anyway)


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

voghan said:


> So I'm thinking of picking up either the IXS Trigger Full Face or the Kali Invader.


Did you ever get the trigger FF?


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

anyone using the kali invader with prescription glasses. the kali looks way smaller Than the fox helmet. I'm thinking of getting the kali but need to find a place that offers free returns so I can try it on for fit since there are no ff helmets sold locally.


----------



## Vin829 (Mar 29, 2019)

I’m hearing Kali is coming out with a redesign Invader this November. I’m kinda holding out to see how it compares


----------



## RyderRider (May 18, 2020)

*Smith Mainline Full Face Helmet option*

I don't see it mentioned much on here, but another option is the Smith Mainline. I picked one up last month after doing a fair amount of research. 

It comes with three sets of removable pads for sizing customization. It also includes a split fabric / mesh carry bag. It uses a classic D-style loop ring chin strap to secure the helmet.


I had heard reports about its MIPS system making noise and was pretty much a go for buying this helmet except for that. I tried one in the store and it didn't make noise so I gave it a go.


As you might imagine the Smith Recon goggles fit well with the helmet. The d-ring chin strap takes a bit of getting used to, but it's not that bad. Is it as easy as a fidlock, or other traditional mountain biking chin strap? No. But it is workable.


*First ride impressions:*
Overall I liked it. It was warmer climbing uphill on a cool day than my POC Tectal Race Spin. That was to be expected. It didn't make a bunch of unwanted MIPS associated noise. I felt it had decent airflow on the downhill. My goggles didn't fog up. It doesn't feel heavy. The overall look seems a bit more compact than some other options. I plan do offer a better review as I get a bit more rides in with it.

*Pros:* Feels very well built, Compact for size, decent venting

*Cons:* D-ring chin strap closure takes getting used to, Warmer than half shells on climbs, Hydration takes a bit of relearning as chin bar situated semi close to face & _Koroyd _protection system negates use of through vent light mounts. I believe they offer their own mounting solution. (I haven't used it yet.)


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

after reading this thread and looking around on the net I decided to go with the TLD stage. all of them seem like good choices so I went with the one I liked the look of most and the TLD was on close out sale on a site I found. after one outing I find it was fitting well and I didn't feel like I was wearing a bigger than half shell helmet. it's a little tight around the cheeks but should break in after a few rides. I only wore it for about 2 hours.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Vin829 said:


> I'm hearing Kali is coming out with a redesign Invader this November. I'm kinda holding out to see how it compares


Is this verified? Timing?

I'm thinking an Invader will likely be my next burly trail helmet


----------



## Vin829 (Mar 29, 2019)

06HokieMTB said:


> Is this verified? Timing?
> 
> I'm thinking an Invader will likely be my next burly trail helmet


I was in contact with them. They did verify a new Invader. But because of Covid it's been pushed back till May 21. I wouldn't wait


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh hey









Kali Protectives Releases Updated Invader 2.0 Helmet - Pinkbike


Kali's new Invader 2.0 provides new Frequency Fit System and improved ventilation for $225.




www.pinkbike.com


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

I bought the TLD stage and so far I like it, it's a little snug in the cheek area but fits fine the visor is my only complaint as it needs to be a bit larger to block out sunlight when the sun is getting low. other than that it's a nice helmet


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

06HokieMTB said:


> Oh hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally looked at that today. Sold out on their webpage already in anything other than XS. I wish they'd do something other than black though, living in the desert black is far from the best color on my head.


----------



## CaptSlowMTB (Mar 19, 2021)

dysfunction said:


> I totally looked at that today. Sold out on their webpage already in anything other than XS. I wish they'd do something other than black though, living in the desert black is far from the best color on my head.


Just picked this color up from Moosejaw. FYI the thunder blue looks nothing like the online pics. Way less green. I dig it.


----------



## Chrispy1974 (Aug 28, 2020)

CaptSlowMTB said:


> Just picked this color up from Moosejaw. FYI the thunder blue looks nothing like the online pics. Way less green. I dig it.
> 
> View attachment 1924030


How are you liking the Invader 2.0 so far? I was looking to replace my existing (older) half-helmet with a current trail-style with more back-of-head protection and better ventilation for mild to moderate trail riding by a broken middle-aged man...between past injuries and awareness of the combination of my lack of skills, fragility (I'm not made of glass, but also no longer in my 20s) and work/family-life protection concerns, I'm considering going lightweight trail full-face...and this piece looks REAL intriguing...


----------



## CaptSlowMTB (Mar 19, 2021)

Chrispy1974 said:


> How are you liking the Invader 2.0 so far? I was looking to replace my existing (older) half-helmet with a current trail-style with more back-of-head protection and better ventilation for mild to moderate trail riding by a broken middle-aged man...between past injuries and awareness of the combination of my lack of skills, fragility (I'm not made of glass, but also no longer in my 20s) and work/family-life protection concerns, I'm considering going lightweight trail full-face...and this piece looks REAL intriguing...


That's EXACTLY why I went full face. Been out of the game for a good while and now I'm going full dad mode.

Unfortunately I haven't actually ridden with it yet. Still building my bike. Hopefully next weekend and I'll report back. I will say that just trying it on it feels very airy.

Something I don't see mentioned a lot is there are 3 pad sizes to dial in the fit around your jaw, and they make a big difference.


----------



## Chrispy1974 (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm bald...(part natural, part shaved head)...and I've heard reports of the V1 helmet being a bit 'pokey' for the folically challenged...with the V2 supposedly better...I'm curious to see if it's 'better enough'


----------



## CaptSlowMTB (Mar 19, 2021)

Chrispy1974 said:


> I'm bald...(part natural, part shaved head)...and I've heard reports of the V1 helmet being a bit 'pokey' for the folically challenged...with the V2 supposedly better...I'm curious to see if it's 'better enough'


I tried on both in the shop and the 2.0 was more comfortable, but I can't say how either would feel on a bald head.

The 2.0 also has the dial fit, where V1 does not. I have to imagine that's more comfortable. I'll try to get some good pics of the padding later today.


----------



## CaptSlowMTB (Mar 19, 2021)

Chrispy1974 said:


> I'm bald...(part natural, part shaved head)...and I've heard reports of the V1 helmet being a bit 'pokey' for the folically challenged...with the V2 supposedly better...I'm curious to see if it's 'better enough'


Here's some better pics of the inside and the 3 different chin pad sizes. They're labeled L, XL and XXL which is the size of your head not the pad. The bigger your head, the smaller the pad you should use.

Most of my riding is really pretty tame. XCish. I'm thinking I may run the smallest pad most of time. Just to stay a little cooler and more comfortable. Then go bigger if I venture to a park or something. The biggest pads are pretty tight, like putting on a moto helmet.


----------



## Chrispy1974 (Aug 28, 2020)

Awesome info, thanks!


----------



## Chief2slo (Jul 18, 2020)

I just ordered the Kali and the ISX Trigger to see what one fits better, without trying them in I’m pulling for the trigger just off looks but I think the Invader will win with ventilation. I’ve got a DH helmet for park days so I’m just looking for a good Pedal friendly steep and rocky tech trail helmet. I’ll attempt to let y’all know how they compare but no guarantees!


----------

